# Congratulations to Millions of Peaches and Proof.



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

MOP and Proof took second at that American amateur retriever club derby. 

the first series was not easy. long dead bird thrown into cover with a tight (true line to the mark was through a tight 5-8yard key hole between a hay bale and a small tree) then the flier. all but one dog held it together and pick up their birds. second series was spread out but the long mark was into a small pond and up a hill the go bird was thrown hard angle back up to against a tree line. ( i had to leave to shoot fliers in the open water marks) but most of the dogs i saw were still holding it together only a couple were dropped going into the third. word was the third was a BLOOD BATH!!! and the pic i received was a tight hip pocket and after the third series there were only 5 dogs that even picked up the marks. 

IM super proud of MOP and Proof and their second from what i have heard the judges let some dogs play but they needed some answers and they got them in the third and word was Proof HAMMERED the long memory bird in the third. wish i could have been there to celebrate with them!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Congratulations, awesome dog, great team!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Ben!!

Boy Proof was on point yesterday! It was so exciting to run him and stand there watching him do all of that! He really really rocked that test. Out of the WHOLE test only two dogs ran the test clean and that was Flex and Proof. The third series was a blood bath and the five dogs that brought back the birds, only two brought them back clean, there were some crazy big hunts but they didn't switch. All the other dogs eliminated themselves and got called in. It was insane!! What was so cool was that all the things we train, holding lines, ect. paid off on that series. If you squared the bank then you cut back to where the first mark had been. The dog could NOT see either gun at that point and for a long time as they run up on land. Also if the dog squared the bank then they would also square the hill and it was a disaster. These were super tight angles into the water and they were important! 

Proof proved at this test that he is starting to learn the right way to hold a line...not that that will happen every time and it isn't solid yet but its getting there!! And paying off. Wowzers. I'm so proud of my little Ferrari ha ha!! He is so excited at these things. He loves them!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! And it appears Proof was the only golden out of 22? Way to go!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats! It's great to see how far he's come!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep Stacey! The only golden. It's crazy weird to see people react to us at these tests ha ha ha


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Quite an accomplishment. Proof is exceptional.


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

just again want to say how proud i am of MOP and Proof! those two are a team! yes they beat a lot of good dogs and very good handlers but these two have grown in the last year more than i could ever imagine! I'm glad to call MOP my friend and only 5 more points for the derby list! as joe dirt said "Keep on Keepin on!!!" sorry we talked about joe dirt a lot sat!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, they did it AGAIN! 
Proof grabbed 3 more Derby Points by taking second at the Atlanta Retriever Club's spring trial...total is now 8.
Keep it up *Team Proof!*
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow!! And once again the only golden retriever in the derby! It's been so much fun to watch your journey. By any chance is anyone filming your derbies?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

No, i haven't asked. The one time Matt did Proof was an idiot, ha ha! I did have Ben take a couple shots at the line two tests ago but nothing else. Hopefully in the fall I can get more into. I'm so stressed I don't think about that stuff right now and I should!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have fun and enjoy the journey! Try not to stress too much. I remember the first series GRCA national derby. You were first up. It was your very first derby. You and Proof walked to the line like you had been doing it for years. He was super calm. You sat him and turned and joked with all of us behind you. Proof was all business. He didn't creep or break or bounce around after you took his leash/collar off. Instead he was perfectly steady and very composed. When you called for the bird, he waited nicely. When you sent him, he ran on great lines. He was a joy to watch! So you and Proof really have it figured out, nerves and all! Give yourself credit girl!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww thanks Stacey. I wish that was the case today! Running back to back weekends, this past Saturday was way too loose at the line for my liking. He didn't creep while the birds were going off but he did creep on me when I was trying to line him up. He is taught to not move an inch when I say sit. There was this short bird twice on two separate series. No, wait ALL of his series now that I think off it. I had to block off all the short guns to our right. He knew that bird was out there and the judges made the long birds very hard to see, one wasn't visible at all. So when I would say sit and then step up on him he'd take a step so he could see that short gun. I had to get firm to make him sit and I don't like that at the line. I like it all to be quiet. 

I just think he is all jazzed up. He really loves these tests. I'm just there for the ride, its all proof. He is dragging me along, ha ha. Seriously this last test he kept trying to get to the mat ahead of me and then he'd have to squirm backwards and try to restrain himself for the next step and then the next he'd forge ahead and then the pattern would repeat. The last three steps his butt was on the mat scanning the field and turning to look at me with annoyance that I wasn't there yet. Needless to say he needs me to be tougher on his OB this week to remind him that I'm the driver not him! Little butthead.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millions of peaches, many congratulations to you and your boy Proof.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OK - I LOVE this  wow wow wow! Huge congratulations to you and Proof  So happy for you and looking forward to some photos!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow very exciting - congratulations!


----------

